# Synarel and Antihistamines



## nicstar79 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi

Sorry if this Q has already been asked.

Can I take my antihistamines while taking Synarel? Im confused as I had assumed antihistamines were not ok in pregnancy. I take loratidine for hayfever and I will be starting synarel soon, is it ok to take when DRing, stimming and in pregnancy?  I notice you have said piriton is more researched in pregnancy but it makes me drowsy. 

Thanks in advance, Nicola


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nicola,

Loratidine is fine to take during treatment. It is also safe in pregnancy although as I've posted elsewhere it isn't first choice as Piriton has more evidence behind it so this tends to be used first if an antihistamine is needed. If you are already on loratidine then no reason to change or stop it when you do become pregnant. Would suggest talking it over with GP though; worth seeing then as you'll also be able to get your treatments free on prescription when pregnant.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## nicstar79 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you Maz, thats great!


----------

